# Ram air hood



## UAWGM (Apr 26, 2005)

I am new to this site and I am sure you have all talked about this befor. I have an 04 goat and I want to get a ram air hood and make it functional also. any help on websites that I ca ngetthis from thanks guys


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The ram-air system is expensive. Order a '05 hood through GM.
http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/engine_components/throttle_body_manifold.html


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

The RK sport hood with K&N cai ,will give you true ram air.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I vastly prefer the new Gravana Type-W hood over the retro RK hood...very nice.










http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic.../5/3214/_Hoods_GRAVANA_Type_W_Fiberglass_Hood


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Holy crap I like that hood!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Holy crap I like that hood!!


Ain't it purdy?

Also available in carbon.

I lust for that hood.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ain't it purdy?
> 
> Also available in carbon.
> 
> I lust for that hood.


Carbon fiber!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I love that stuff! How much for the cf hood? Have you seen the body kit I'm buying? It's at www.gtodrift.com, check out the thread I started earlier. I'll see ya'll Monday, going on vacation!! arty:
here's the thread http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2360&highlight=body+kit


----------



## UAWGM (Apr 26, 2005)

hey thanks for all the help guys I am looking into them right now :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Gravana doesn't have any photos with this hood on a GTO. Can anyone post one? My GTO got hail damaged last week and I might consider this if I have to repaint the car anyway.


----------

